# Setting router depth



## lsessions (Apr 6, 2011)

I have just bought a used Porter Cable router model 7538. I know with other routers you can set the bit depth on a router table from top. Can you do this with this model? I am also new to the plunge router.
Lloyd


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

lsessions said:


> I have just bought a used Porter Cable router model 7538. I know with other routers you can set the bit depth on a router table from top. Can you do this with this model? I am also new to the plunge router.
> Lloyd


With a plunge router, any plunge router, to set the depth of cut sit the router on the work-piece and plunge 'till the bit touches the work-piece then lock the plunge. The depth of cut is now set between the foot and one of the anvils. The router is then unlocked and ready for plunging to the pre-set depth.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lloyd

Not the norm BUT with just a little bit of rework you can make it so..
You will need to remove and replace the STOP rod bolt with the two nuts on it and replace with a FULL thread Allen cap screw or a spring center bolt that is HT and full thread but with a screw driver slot head, or buy the kit below and use the parts to make a lift kit.

Amazon.com: Router Raizer RZ100 Precise Router for Depth Adjustment: Home Improvement

Router Raizer
=====





lsessions said:


> I have just bought a used Porter Cable router model 7538. I know with other routers you can set the bit depth on a router table from top. Can you do this with this model? I am also new to the plunge router.
> Lloyd


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Lloyd

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## lsessions (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for all that replied. I found that Porter Cable sells an height adjustment knob # 75300 for this model router

Looks like it will work.
Thanks again
Lloyd


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lloyd

You must have the fine adjustment device on the router (7538) and on this one it's not in place..#75301, like is on the below .
But than I could be wrong..

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302206881&sr=1-1-fkmr0

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 892 2-1/4-Horsepower Router: Home Improvement
=====



lsessions said:


> Thanks for all that replied. I found that Porter Cable sells an height adjustment knob # 75300 for this model router
> 
> Looks like it will work.
> Thanks again
> Lloyd


----------



## sparetime (Dec 25, 2010)

*Wow*



harrysin said:


> With a plunge router, any plunge router, to set the depth of cut sit the router on the work-piece and plunge 'till the bit touches the work-piece then lock the plunge. The depth of cut is now set between the foot and one of the anvils. The router is then unlocked and ready for plunging to the pre-set depth.


Thanks for the pics and advice. Read this post last night and used the trick today and it worked perfectly.


----------

